# Recommendation for Pinot Noir Yeast



## Abs (Sep 10, 2014)

I live in Germany and am going to purchase some Pinot Noir grapes in the next couple weeks. 
I'm going to buy the yeast online (unless I find some here). 
I'm not sure what characteristics in the Pinot I want to make yet, but what dry and/or liquid yeast do you guys recommend for Pinot Noir and why?

Thanks
Abs



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 10, 2014)

RC212 would be my choice.

From http://www.morebeer.com/public/pdf/wyeastpair.pdf :


Pinot Noir
• AMH: Enhances clove and nutmeg spicy elements, complex with good red fruit flavours and aromas. Colour friendly, some mouthfeel and structure, as well.
• RC212: Ripe berry, bright fruit and spice. More structure than mouthfeel, with good colour retention.
• BM45: Big mouthfeel and jam along with some earthy and spicy elements. Good colour stability and helps to minimize vegetative characters.
• RP15 (VQ15): Emphasizes red fruit, along with spice. In addition, colour stability, increased mouthfeel and agreeable tannins are also contributed.
• ICV-GRE: Brings fresh red fruit foreword along with good mouthfeel. Also effective for reducing herbaceous and vegetal notes in under-ripe fruit. Useful as a blending component.
• W15: Normally for German whites, when used in a Pinot W15 will give bright fruit focusing on berry notes as well as contribute mouthfeel.


----------



## Turock (Sep 10, 2014)

I agree with the RC 212. This is the strain primarily for Pinot. It is recommended for any red where full extraction is desired. It has good color stability as well. It's not a fussy culture. This is the culture we use on many reds, including Pinot Noir.


----------



## Abs (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks everybody. 
Best to go with dry or liquid yeast?
How long will the liquid yeast last in the refrigerator?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 12, 2014)

Dry. While I've heard the liquid beer yeasts are much better, I haven't heard that about the wine yeasts.


----------



## seth8530 (Sep 12, 2014)

I liked 3001, but I did a cold ferment for half of the grapes.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 12, 2014)

Dry RC212 is my choice also. The packets can last quite a long time in the refrigerator.


----------



## syncnite (Sep 13, 2014)

I buy fresh Pinot grapes in Russian River Valley (Northern California). I've used RP15 and Assmanhausen and both worked well. In the past I used both on the same vintage but in separate containers, but this year I only used Assman because I wanted a slower fermentation. It's been slower than RP15 in years past. (Unrelated - I'm American with German heritage)

~Dave Sienknecht

Link to Assman at MoreWine: http://morebeer.com/products/dry-wine-yeast-assmanshaussen.html



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 13, 2014)

syncnite said:


> Link to Assman at MoreWine:



Remind me of a Seinfeld episode: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tujqM2u-BVo[/ame]


----------

